# New lifers on a cold, cloudy day.



## zombiesniper (Feb 3, 2018)

Jr. and I went down to Hamilton to get a few more lifers and shoot some more familiar ducks as well.
This is a blonde female Mallard. A first for me. Was pretty neat.



Blonde Mallard by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

1st Lifer



Canvasback duck by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

2nd Lifer



Sneaky Tufted duck by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

3rd Lifer



Snow goose by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

and a one of the very hungry birds that frequent the canal.



Lunch by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 3, 2018)

Great set! That is a lot of lifers for one trip. The blonde is a very good looker!


----------



## BrentC (Feb 3, 2018)

Very nice!  Blonde mallard is gorgeous.   I was out that way myself this afternoon at Lasalle.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 3, 2018)

Thank you.



BrentC said:


> I was out that way myself this afternoon at Lasalle.



Never even though that I should have messaged you.

The Blonde mallard and Canvasback were from Lasalle. Jr. saw the Screech Owl this morning there but it duck into it's hole before he could get a shot.


----------



## BrentC (Feb 3, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Didn't see the mallard or canvas back.   Did get the wood duck and also white-winged scoter which was a first for me.  Where was the snow goose from?  Never seen one myself.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 3, 2018)

BrentC said:


> zombiesniper said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you.
> ...


Bronte harbour oakville.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 3, 2018)

Nice set!


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 3, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## Woodsman (Feb 3, 2018)

Lovely set


----------



## tirediron (Feb 3, 2018)

Great set Trev!


----------



## WesternGuy (Feb 3, 2018)

Nice set.  Just curious, but is "blonde" the same as "leucistic"?

WesternGuy


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 3, 2018)

Thank you.



WesternGuy said:


> Just curious, but is "blonde" the same as "leucistic"?


As far as I know yes but I don't think leucistics have more fun. lol


----------



## WesternGuy (Feb 4, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.  Not sure about the fun  .

WesternGuy


----------



## baturn (Feb 4, 2018)

Great set! Congrats on all the firsts.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 4, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## Peeb (Feb 4, 2018)

Nice!  Especially enjoyed 3, 4 and 5.  Super set!!


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 4, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## PJcam (Feb 4, 2018)

Great set, you can't help but love a blonde. 

You got some great places around where you live.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 4, 2018)

Thank you.

Yes we're pretty lucky here.


----------



## BrentC (Feb 5, 2018)

So I noticed in one of my Wood Duck shots you can see the blonde mallard off to the side, maybe 2 feet away from him.   I can't believe I missed something so obvious.   You would think he stands out enough I should have noticed.  Makes me wonder what else I miss.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 5, 2018)

It's funny how you can get tunnel vision once you're locked onto something.

We all do it. We just don't all get the opportunity to realize we've done it.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 5, 2018)

A couple more.




Redhead Duck by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




White winged scoter by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## OldCam (Feb 9, 2018)

great pics. so 'clean'.  beautiful!!


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 9, 2018)

Thank you.


----------

